# Perhaps a little too deep



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks like the owner is not fit to be a car owner, wonder what their house, kitchen and bog are like :doublesho I'm surprised he wasn't wearing ppe to clean that out.

Well worth a £25 clean ;-)


----------

